# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Lễ hội đấu bò mạo hiểm xứ Ả Rập

## hangnt

*Lễ hội có tên là Fujairah - nét văn hóa truyền thống ở các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập.* 


Nhắc tới đấu bò, điều mà người ta liên tưởng tới ngay lập tức đó chính là những đấu sĩ bò tót ở Tây Ban Nha, quê hương của loại hình này. Tuy nhiên, trên thế giới còn có rất nhiều những lễ hội tương tự như thế tiêu biểu là lễ hội đấu bò tại các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập, với những đặc trưng và nhiều nét khác biệt…

Người xem tập trung quanh những “sới” đấu bò rải cát bụi. Trên "sàn đấu", những con bò mộng to lớn - nặng trên cả tấn "húc" nhau kịch liệt, chúng đến đây đem theo cả danh dự của chủ nhân mình. Dẫu rằng, tất cả chúng dù thắng hay thua đều không bị giết chết ngay song một thất bại cũng đồng nghĩa với sự kết thúc không lâu sau đó.


Đấu bò ở Fujairah từ lâu đã trở thành một truyền thống không thể thiếu trong văn hóa của người Ả Rập. Những người chủ nhân đăm chiêu, nhả thuốc đều đặn, dõi theo con bò “cưng” của mình thi đấu. Trước khi cuộc chiến bắt đầu, sẽ có một thông báo lớn từ phía trung tâm đấu trường giúp các “chiến binh” biết mình thi đấu ở đâu.

Các đấu sĩ là những con bò Brahman lưng có bướu, sừng cong và lớn. Chúng thuộc giống bò Zebu, có nguồn gốc từ Ấn Độ. Bề ngoài trông chúng có vẻ đáng sợ song không giống như bò tót thường thấy ở Tây Ban Nha, đây là những con vật cực kỳ điềm tĩnh.


Các giải đấu bò có những quy định rất chặt chẽ: các con bò không nằm cùng nhánh đấu sẽ không được phép tấn công nhau. Trong trường hợp hai con bò đánh nhau quá “hăng”, những người bảo vệ sẽ sử dụng dây buộc cổ  và sừng để tách chúng ra, tránh đổ máu.

Chỉ một cú húc sừng của đấu sĩ bò ở đây cũng đủ kết liễu sinh mạng của người đàn ông trưởng thành. Tuy nhiên, sự nguy hiểm đó đôi khi lại tạo cho khán giả ưa mạo hiểm một niềm thích thú, kích thích trí tò mò của họ. Cuộc chiến bắt đầu khi hai con thú to lớn lao vào nhau trong một cú đọ sừng, làm rung chuyển đấu trường. Thông thường, một trận đấu bò thường diễn ra trong vài phút. Giống như một trận giao đấu sumo, con bò nào đẩy được đối thủ lùi xa trung tâm sẽ là người chiến thắng.

Ở đây, xung quanh đấu trường không có rào ngăn cách. Việc chọn chỗ ngồi của những người xem vì thế khá thú vị: ngồi đất, đứng, thậm chí ngồi trong xe ô tô thưởng thức đều được. Để đảm bảo an toàn cho những khán giả, một người đàn ông dũng cảm với cây gậy là người trực tiếp lại gần lũ bò, cố gắng làm sao cho chúng không lại gần và gây nguy hiểm cho người xem.


Ngay cả trong khi thi đấu, cũng có những sợi dây được buộc vào hai con bò mộng. Điều này đảm bảo rằng: trong trường hợp một con bò trở nên “nóng nảy”, muốn tấn công vào đám đông thì sẽ có những người thuộc ban tổ chức sẵn sàng kéo dây để giữ con vật bất kham lại.

Tuy nhiên, vẫn có một số sự cố hi hữu khi con vật này điên cuồng, lồng lộn, chống lại những người bảo vệ và lao vào tấn công người dân xung quanh. Khi đó, khuyến cáo được đưa ra đó là bạn phải chạy trốn thật nhanh. Có thể nói, lễ hội truyền thống này thực sự là một trải nghiệm không dành cho người yếu tim.


Trong trường hợp hai đấu sĩ bò ngang tài ngang sức, không phân biệt được bên nào áp đảo bên nào, trận chiến kết thúc bằng cái kết hòa và người thắng sẽ do giám khảo quyết định. Phần thưởng trong lễ hội không phải tiền bạc hay huy chương, đó chính là vinh dự khi chủ nhân nào sở hữu một con bò “vô địch”.

Để sở hữu một con bò giống có tiềm năng, chủ nhân của nó phải bỏ ra một khoản đầu tư không nhỏ. Một con bò giống có giá từ 6.500 - 13.600 USD (khoảng 135 - 283 triệu VNĐ) và chi phí hàng tháng để chăm sóc cho nó lên tới 1.360 USD (tương đương 28 triệu VNĐ). Những con bò này có chế độ dinh dưỡng đặc biệt: chúng được ăn bơ sữa, mật ong núi, cá khô, cỏ tốt để đạt được trọng lượng và thể lực tốt nhất trước khi thi đấu.


Những chủ nhân đem bò tham gia thi đấu thường không hề nghĩ đến giải thưởng bởi đơn giản, đây là những cuộc chơi của danh dự. Nếu là chủ sở hữu của con bò chiến thắng, họ có được danh dự, uy tín. Bên cạnh đó, họ sẽ có thêm 1 khoản tiền lớn khi bán chú bò “vô địch”, nó được coi như phần thưởng xứng đáng cho công sức mà người chủ đã bỏ ra huấn luyện. Trong khi đó, với những chú bò thua trận, chủ nhân của chúng hẳn sẽ cảm thấy “muối mặt” hơn bao giờ hết. Hơn nữa, sau mỗi trận thua, giá trị của mỗi con bò thua sẽ giảm đi tới 80%.

Sẽ là một sự sỉ nhục lớn cho chủ nhân của những đấu sĩ bò thất trận hay bỏ chạy thoát thân khi đang thi đấu bởi họ là người rất trọng danh dự. Kết cục buồn và bi thảm chắc chắn sẽ xảy ra: bò thất trận hoặc bị đem bán hoặc bị giết làm thịt.

Ngày nay, lễ hội này còn là cách để kết nối các thế hệ người Ả Rập khác nhau. Giới trẻ không chỉ hứng thú với những màn đấu bò nảy lửa, họ còn coi đây là dịp để hiểu và thêm yêu các nét văn hóa đặc trưng của quê hương. Với những người già, truyền thống đấu bò là những khoảnh khắc cho họ hồi xuân trở lại thời thiếu niên.


Tuy nhiên, lễ hội cũng nhận phải một số chỉ trích nhất định: nhiều người cho rằng, đây không khác gì phiên bản thứ hai của hội đấu bò ở Tây Ban Nha hay Bồ Đào Nha. Giết hại động vật dù trong tình huống nào cũng là hành động thể hiện sự vô nhân tính với các loài vật.

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn mà thấy cam go căng thẳng quá  :Frown: 
Chẳng dám coi  :cuoi1:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Trâu nước này nhìn khác trâu ta nhỉ  :cuoi: 
Nhìn có vẻ già hơn trâu nước mình

----------

